# NISMO Tuned March, Juke and Leaf Concepts On Display at Tokyo Auto Salon



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Hinting at a possible tuner version of the new March/Micra sub-compact, Nissan has revealed a NISMO concept model at the Tokyo Auto Salon. Standing alongside similar NISMO-tuned versions of the Leaf and Juke, the March NISMO Concept gets the expected goodies.

Included in the package are lighter forged wheels and an upgraded (and lowered) suspension, not to mention a custom aero package with a rear spoiler. Inside the car gets sports seats and an upgraded steering wheel, while outside it's coated in a pearl white paint with red highlights.

Similar packages were revealed for the Juke NISMO and Leaf NISMO which were unveiled at the Tokyo Motor Show in December. The Leaf NISMO is transformed into somewhat of a futuristic jellybean in the process, while the aero kit and lowered suspension make the Juke a mean looking sport-cross.

More: *NISMO Tuned March, Juke and Leaf Concepts On Display at Tokyo Auto Salon* on Autoguide.com


----------

